

The Big Winner of the Great Recession Is … - yuxt
http://business.time.com/2012/01/18/the-big-winner-of-the-great-recession-is

======
kls
tl;dr all good for business but labor is SOL. I wonder how long we can run
like this until the natives get restless. What has me totally dumbfounded
though is why all the legislative assaults on individual rights, right now. It
seems to me like the worst time to do it. It seems like it's just stoking the
fire. I mean 10 years ago I could have never dreamed of American edging closer
to a revolution. Now it seems like it could be a few bad decisions away. I
hope not, but the discontentment seems to be spreading rapidly and the
assaults on rights gives people the moral justification, in their mind to take
drastic measures.

